
Turns out, we geeks REQUIRE innovation. It's in the brain chemistry. - asteroid
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/Innovate-or-Suffer-Slow-Brain-Asphyxiation/ba-p/499
======
jjss
It's a nice headline and a nice theory, but I don't think it can be blanket-
applied to geeks. Remember, geeks are the ones tirelessly defending Emacs and
UNIX and who were endlessly cynical about the iPod, iPhone, and iPad. There's
some kind of brain that wants to keep moving outside its comfort zone, but
geeks is too broad of a classification.

